# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Χρήστος Τσαπακίδης

## Polyneikos

Ο *Χρήστος Τσαπακίδης* ειναι αθλητής από την Βόρεια Ελλάδα , γεννήθηκε στην Νάουσα και για κάποιο διάστημα έμενε στην Γερμανία , οπου είχε διαγωνιστεί και εκεί σε αγώνες.
Στην Ελλάδα διαγωνιστηκε για πρώτη φορά το 1983 στο Mr Eλλάς της WABBA.



Μερικοί αγώνες του 

1983 WABBA Mr Ελλας
1984 Μr Βορ Ελλάς
1985 Μr Oδύσσεια
1986 Μr Oδύσσεια
1991 Μr Boρειος Ελλάς



*WABBA Mr Ελλάς 1983, με τον Αλέκο Σιατραβάνη και τον Τάσο Μώρο* 






*Μr Boρειος Ελλάς 1984,* με τον Γιώργο Γουλτίδη

----------


## Polyneikos

Σε ενα ωραιο Line up, Τσαπακίδης - Παγιαννίδης - Κεχαγιας - Γιαννόγλου - Μπαϊμπούτης, στο Mr Bορειος Ελλάς 1984




Τσαπακίδης - Γουλτίδης

----------


## NASSER

O Χρήστος ήταν σκληροπυρηνικός αθλητής τόσο το παρουσιαστικό του στους αγώνες, όσο και προπονητικά. Πανέμεινε σκληροπυρηνικός προπονητής. Πέρασαν αρκετοί αθλητές υπό την επίβλεψη του, με κορυφαίο τον Πασχάλη Τσιορνοβίτη!  Τελευταία είχε ανοίξει ένα μικρό γυμναστήριο στη περηφέρεια Θεσσαλονίκης. Τελευταία χρόνια δεν μαθαίνω νέα του.

----------

